
Harvard's prestigious debate team loses to New York prison inmates - jimsojim
http://www.theguardian.com/education/2015/oct/07/harvards-prestigious-debate-team-loses-to-new-york-prison-inmates?CMP=share_btn_fb
======
Chefkoochooloo
Communication or interpersonal skills also play a significant role. My
professor noted that prestigious schools does not offer communication courses
and/or majors. They claim that students who are accepted into those schools
already have top notch communication skills. Of course, not every student
exhibit these skills. Therefore, this article did not surprise me.

------
tkmcc
Original source from a few weeks ago: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/an-
unlikely-debate-prison-vs-har...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/an-unlikely-
debate-prison-vs-harvard-1442616928)

